# TFSRI Auction March 28th, 2010



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All, I'm duplicating what I posted in the CT Aqatic Plant club forum, but thought it was worth putting into both places, since Cumberland RI is very close to the MA border. (Actually, MOST of RI is close to the MA border, except the parts that are close to the CT border  )

The TFSRI (Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island) will have its annual Auction on Sunday, March 28th, 2010 at the St. Joseph's Parish Center in Cumberland, RI.

More details, the PDF Flyer & Rules, and the Vendor Registration form can be found here:

http://www.tfsri.net/index.php?optio...d=35&Itemid=56

If that doesn't work, paste the following into your browser window:
http://www.tfsri.net/index.php?optio...d=35&Itemid=56

Also, as a BIG added plus, Siony Wagonblott will be cooking up her wonderfully tasty Filipino dishes at the kitchen snack bar! This is one of my favorite things about the auction.

Hope to see you there!
-Jane


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you, Jane. I assumed (by default) there is absolutely nothing going on around in New England, and missed it.  
Now I'll be looking here periodically, just to check if something else will come up. Will someone post any news like that? It was an excellent idea. 
It feels kinda lonely without any meetings and event


----------



## g33tar (Jan 3, 2010)

AHHHHH i live in Cumberland. How do I have the worst luck ever. I find this a month late.


----------

